# Wakü-Läden München



## Lord Bastl (23. Juli 2010)

*Wakü-Läden München*

Ich möchte mir demnächst eine Wakü zuzulegen. Da ich auf dem Gebiet noch eher unerfahren bin, möchte ich diese im Laden kaufen.
Deswegen wollte ich mal fragen, wo ich Wakü-Komponenten von Watercool, Aqua-Computer&CO im Raum München erwerben kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!!!


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Bestell die Sachen bei Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter und lass dich hier im Forum beraten. Was die Verkäufer in den Geschäften teilweise erzählen, lässt einem die Haare zu berge stehen.


----------



## zøtac (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Na noch ein Münchner, hey 
Mir fällt da nur Conrad ein der sowas haben müsste, würde aber bei Aquatuning bestellen. Der hat viel größere Auswahl und ist vermutlich günstiger. Ich weiß auch nicht was das mit erfahrung zu tun hat, ich hab meine erste Wakü auch bei AT bestellt und teile von ihr werden bald 2 Jahre alt^^


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*



> Mir fällt da nur Conrad ein der sowas haben müsste,


Conrad ist bei allem eine einzige Apotheke. Gnadenlos überteuert und inkompetent.


----------



## VJoe2max (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Bei Conrad gibt´s außerdem nur Fertig-Wakü-Sets von Thermaltake und Inno. Das ist also nicht gerade die richtige Adresse.


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*



> Das ist also nicht gerade die richtige Adresse.


Schöner Euphemismus.


----------



## longtom (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Schillerstrasse Bayerstrasse das ist die Computermeile in München ,praktisch ein Laden nach dem anderen . Am besten mal durchlaufen und überall Preislisten abgreiffen um zu vergleichen ,da gibts nichts was es nicht gibt .


----------



## Lord Bastl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Ok, schon mal danke. Werde mal schaun was ich in der Schillerstraße finde.

@ zøtac leider nein, wohne in der Nähe vom Chiemsee, werde aber morgen mal zum "Shoppen" nach München fahrn.

Vielen Dank
L.B.


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Und kauf bitte nichts, ohne vorher hier nachzufragen! Nicht dass du dein Geld zum Fenster hinauswirfst.


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Ich will nicht wissen, was die einem da erzählen 

Also bitte beraten lassen, und dann mal posten was die so erzählt haben


----------



## Madz (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

JA BITTE!  Könnte sehr unterhaltsam werden.


----------



## longtom (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Kommt darauf an was du dir erzählen läst ,kann manchmal sehr belustigend sein sich beraten zu lassen  .


----------



## Lord Bastl (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Kann ich mir vorstellen, ich schreib euch morgen was die mir verkaufen wollten:


----------



## Lord Bastl (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

War enttäuschend nur die Computer Galerie hat Waküs!!! Die haben mir  dann nur eine Preisliste in die Hand gedrückt mit dem Kommentar, wir haben  die gleichen Preise wie die Herstellershops. Das war's!!!

Also Schillerstraße für Wakü = nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## rebiirth (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Wie gesagt einfach einen Warenkorb bei aquatuning zusammenstellen und speichern und posten und wir bessern ihn dir dan aus


----------



## Madz (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*



Lord Bastl schrieb:


> War enttäuschend nur die Computer Galerie hat Waküs!!! Die haben mir  dann nur eine Preisliste in die Hand gedrückt mit dem Kommentar, wir haben  die gleichen Preise wie die Herstellershops. Das war's!!!
> 
> Also Schillerstraße für Wakü = nicht zu empfehlen


Welche Hersteller standen da drauf? Vermutlich hatten die nicht den Hauch einr Ahnung, oder?


----------



## Lord Bastl (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Computer Galerie | Der Händler für PC-Komponenten und Modding in München

Die haben fast alles Watercool, Aqua-Computer...


----------



## zøtac (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

oO die verkaufen Grafikkarten für 100€ mehr als im Inet


----------



## Rabauke (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

..und haben immer noch den Fullcover fürs 790i im Angebot, den sie aber seit drei Monaten nicht mehr haben (nach telefonischer und Emailnachfrage)


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Läden München*

Die verkaufen alles ziemlich teuer ist aber meist so in kleinen pc läden wo sie fast garkeine ahnung haben und dich meist selbst beräts.


----------

